# knife, fork, spoon



## ilocas2

Hi, how do you say these tools in your language? Thanks

Czech:
knife - nůž
fork - vidlička
spoon - lžíce


----------



## darush

Hi ilocas,

knife: چاقو or کارد /châghu, kârd/
fork: چنگال /changâl/
spoon: قاشق /ghâshogh/; _is a Turkic word_


----------



## ancalimon

Turkish:

knife: bıçak
fork: çatal
spoon: kaşık


----------



## ahmedcowon

Arabic:

knife:   سكينة /sikkeenah/
fork:    شوكة /shawkah/
spoon: ملعقة /melʻaqah/


----------



## Agró

*Spanish*:

knife: cuchillo
fork: tenedor
spoon: cuchara

*Catalan*:

knife: ganivet
fork: forquilla
spoon: cullera

*Italian*:

knife: coltello
fork: forchetta
spoon: cucchiaio


----------



## Finland

Finnish:

knife: veitsi
fork: haarukka
spoon: lusikka

Swedish:

knife: kniv
fork: gaffel
spoon: sked

French:

knife: couteau
fork: fourchette
spoon: cuillère

Algerian Arabic (Alger):

knife: muus موس
fork: furšeta فرشيطة
spoon: mghorfa مغرفة


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:

*Κnife*: 
 1A- «Μαχαίρι» [ma'çeri] (neut.), a Byz. diminutive «μαχαίριον» [ma'çeri.on] (neut.) of the Classical feminine noun «μάχαιρα» 'măxǣră --> _knife, dagger_ with obscure etymology.
1B- «Εγχειρίδιο» [eɲçi'riði.o] (neut.), a Classical neut. noun «ἐγχειρίδιον» ĕŋxei'rĭdiŏn --> _hand-knife_; compound. preposition and prefix «ἐν» ĕn --> _in_ (PIE base *en-, _in_) + fem. noun. «χείρ» xeir --> _hand_ (PIE base *ǵʰesor- /*ǵʰesr-, _hand_; cf. Lat. præstāre, _to provide_; Hit. kieššar, _hand_).
1A is the common name for it and it's used all the time in the vernacular. 1B is bookish. 
*Fork*: «Πηρούνι» [pi'runi] & «πιρούνι» [pi'runi] (both spellings are common, neut. noun), a Byz. diminutive «πιρούνιν» [pi'runin] (neut.) & «περούνιν» [pe'runin] (neut.) < Classical fem. noun. «περόνη» pĕ'rŏnē --> _pin of buckle/brooch, linchpin, buckle, rivet_ (PIE base *per- (2), _to pass, beyond_; cf. Lat. portāre, Proto-Germanic *faraną, _to go_). 
*Spoon*: «Κουτάλι» [ku'tali] (neut.), a Byz. diminutive «κουτάλιον» [ku'tali.on] & «κωτάλιον» [ko'tali.on] (neut.) < Classical. fem. noun «κώταλις» ['kōtalis] --> _ladle, stirrer_, probably from the Classical «κύτος» 'kŭtŏs (neut.) --> _any hollow container_ (PIE base 
*(s)qeu-, _to cover_; cf. Skt. स्कुनाति (skunati), _to cover_; Lat. cutis, _skin_; Lat. obscūrus > Eng. obscure, Eng. hide)


----------



## aruniyan

Tamil :

*knife* -
katthi(possibly a loan word, but more common word),
 Vaal, Arivaal (Vaal referring to the thin blade, swords), I think related with Latin Falx.

*Fork* - Kavar (not so common word)

*Spoon* - ahappai, karandi


----------



## xmarabout

Dutch:

knife: mes
fork: vork
spoon: lepel


----------



## Selyd

Ukrainian:
*knife* - ніж
large with a wooden handle  - колода́ч, колоді́й
blacksmith's for chopping off of hoofs - обтина́ч
short shoe - ґнип, ґни́пе́ць, книп, кни́пе́ць
inner side of hide - штри́холь
after a belt - запоя́сник
after a belt cossack from a copper - топу́з
in a knee-boot -  захаля́вник
allegorically – това́риш (friend)
with the broken off tag - чепе́ль
from the fragment of scythe? - скі́сок, кі́ска, коса́р
ironing knife – прави́ло
meat – сіка́ч, сіка́чка
inoculation, garden – очкува́льний ніж
on plough – чересло́
dull knife – тупи́й ніж, тупа́к, тупе́ць, тупи́ця
for flat – прави́ло
finnish – фі́нський ніж, фі́нка
clothes – крава́льник
large knife - дуба́с
in a pocket - забига́ч
narrowed knife - коси́на
knife for a hide - скахва́
dull, shoe knife - стріхі́ль
*fork* – виде’лка
*spoon* – ло’жка,  (at lemkys) жи’ця


----------



## jana.bo99

German: 
knife: Messer
fork: Gabel
spoon: Löffel

Slovenian:
knife: nož
fork: vilica
spoon: žlica

Croatian: 
knife: nož
fork: vilica
spoon: žlica


----------



## Encolpius

ahmedcowon said:


> Arabic:
> 
> knife:   سكينة /sikkeenah/
> fork:    شوكة /shawkah/
> spoon: ملعقة /melʻaqah/



Is that Egyptian Arabic?


----------



## Youngfun

Chinese:

knife: 刀
fork: 叉、叉子
spoon: 勺子、汤勺、调羹、汤匙、茶匙 (teaspoon) 

So many regional terms for the spoon in China!


----------



## jana.bo99

jana.bo99 said:


> German:
> knife: Messer
> fork: Gabel
> spoon: Löffel



I have to write correctly, here. 

German:
knife - das Messer
fork - die Gabel
spoon - der Löffel


----------



## ahmedcowon

Encolpius said:


> Is that Egyptian Arabic?



No, they are Standard but in Egyptian Arabic we use the same words with different vowels:


*Standard Arabic:*
knife: سكين /sikkeen/
fork:    شوكة /shawkah/
spoon: ملعقة /melʻaqah/ or مغرفة /meghrafah/

*Maltese Language:*
knife: sikkina
fork: furketta
spoon: mgħarfa

*Arabic Dialects:*
knife: سكينة /sikkina/ *or* موس /muus/

fork: شوكة /shoka/ or فرشيطة /fursheta/

spoon:
Egyptian, Levantine: معلقة /maʻla'a/
Kuwaiti: قفشة /gafsha/
Libyan: كاشيك /kashik/
Maghrebi: مغرفة /mghorfa/
Gulf: خاشوقة /khashoga/


----------



## anipo

Hebrew

knife = sakin      סכין
fork =  mazleg    מזלג
spoon= kaf         כף


----------



## Encolpius

*Hungarian *

knife = *kés *[ancient Ugro-Finnic word]
fork = *villa *[of Slavic/Slovak origin < vidla]
spoon = *kanál *[? origin]


----------



## mataripis

The common Filipino words for these are Spanish origin. 1.) Knife= Kutsilyo    2.) Fork= Tinidor    and 3.) Spoon= kutsara    but  with Tagalog equivalent seldom used.  1.) Knife= Kampit/kampet    2.) Fork= Panuhog    3.) Spoon= Panubo'


----------



## DenisBiH

Bosnian

knife = *nož*
fork = *viljuška*
spoon = *kašika*


----------



## ancalimon

Encolpius said:


> *Hungarian *
> 
> knife = *kés *[ancient Ugro-Finnic word]



"*kes-" means "cut" in all Turkic dialects. Most probably related.


----------



## Grefsen

Youngfun said:


> Chinese:
> 
> knife: 刀
> fork: 叉、叉子
> spoon: 勺子、汤勺、调羹、汤匙、茶匙 (teaspoon)


Would it be possible for someone to write these words in Pinyin? I have just started to learn Mandarin and don't know many of the Chinese characters yet.

Xie xie! (Thank you!)


----------



## Youngfun

Chinese:

knife: 刀 dāo
fork: 叉 chā、叉子 chā zi
spoon: 勺子 sháo zi、汤勺 tāng sháo、调羹 tiáo gēng、汤匙 tāng shi、茶匙 chá shi (teaspoon)


----------



## monalisa229

In bengali:

knife: churi
fork: kata chamuchh
spoon- chamuchh


----------



## Sardokan1.0

Sardinian :

*knife :* _culteddu _(north Sardinia) _corteddu, gorteddu _(south Sardinia)
*fork :* _furchetta, furchitta _(north Sardinia)_ furchitta _(south Sardinia)
*spoon :* _cucciàra _(north Sardinia) _cullera _(south Sardinia)
*teaspoon :* _cucciarinu _(north Sardinia) _culleredda _(south Sardinia)
*wooden spoon :* _trudda _(north Sardinia) _turra _(south Sardinia) _Lat. Trulla_


----------



## Penyafort

monalisa229 said:


> In bengali:
> 
> knife: churi



Interesting, since in Spanish from Spain, *churi *is also slang for a knife. The link is probably due to the fact that many Spanish slang words were taken from the Caló language.


----------



## Gavril

Icelandic:
_
hnífur_ “knife” (from the same source as _knife_, etc.)

_gaffall_ ”fork” (connected to German _Gabel_ ”fork”, etc.)

_skeið_ “spoon” (cognate w/English _sheath_, etc.)
_
sleif_ “wooden spoon” (unsure of the etymology)

_spónn _”woodchip” (a cognate of Eng. _spoon_) can also sometimes be used to mean ”spoon”

---

Armenian:

*դանակ *(_danak_) "knife“, possibly from Persian: cf. Persian _das_ "sickle“

*պատառաքաղ* (_patarakagh_) "fork“ < պատառ "mouthful, slice“ + քաղ- "to reap, gather“: thus պատառաքաղ = "tool for picking up bites of food“

*գդալ* (_gdal_) "spoon“ < earlier դգալ (_dgal_) by metathesis < contraction of older տարգալ (_targal_), thought to be related to Greek _dóru _"tree“, English _tree_, and other words meaning "tree, wood“


----------



## Rani_Author

Indonesian:

Knife: pisau
Fork: garpu
Spoon: sendok
Teaspoon: sendok teh
Tablespoon: sendok makan


monalisa229 said:


> In bengali:
> 
> knife: churi
> fork: kata chamuchh
> spoon- chamuchh



Then, what are the differences between "churi" as a "knife" and "churi" as a "bangladeshi bracelet" in Bengali? Bangladeshis I knew, called "churi" for the "bangladeshi bracelet".


----------



## Delima

In malay:
Knife-pisau
Fork-garfu
Spoon-sudu


----------



## projectsemitic

*Amharic*
knife-ቢላ-_billa _(many other ways to say knife but this is the main one used)
fork-ሹካ-shukka
spoon-ማንኪያ-_mankiya (standard dialect), _ማንካ-_manka (Gondar dialect)_


----------



## Elixabete

In Basque :
knife: labana / aiztoa
fork: sardexka
spoon: koilara/goilara


----------



## 123xyz

Macedonian:

*нож* - knife
*вилушка* - fork
*лажица* - spoon (a dialectal synonym would be "кашика", but I don't know which regions it's specific to)


----------



## Nizo

Esperanto:

*tranĉilo* (knife)
*forko* (fork)
*kulero* (spoon)


----------



## DaylightDelight

Japanese (We use the phonetic transcriptions of English words):

ナイフ /naifu/ = knife
フォーク /fōku/ = fork
スプーン /supūn/ = spoon

We have a Japanese word for spoon (匙 /saji/) but it is not used commonly these days.


----------



## spindlemoss

In Welsh, interestingly, all are from different sources. They're all feminine nouns and here they are with their plurals.

knife = *cyllell* [ˈkəɬɛɬ] | *cyllyll *North: [ˈkəɬɨ̞ɬ], South: [ˈkəɬɪɬ] < Latin _cultellus_

fork = *fforc* [fɔrk] | *ffyrc *N: [fɨ̞rk], S: [fɪrk] < English _fork_

spoon = *llwy *N: [ɬuˑɨ], S: [ɬʊi] | *llwyau *N:[ˈɬʊɨaɨ], S: [ˈɬʊiai] < native Celtic *_leigā_, related to modern *llyfu* and Latin _lingō _both "lick"

By the way, *fforc* [fɔrk] "fork" is different to *fforch* [fɔrχ] "fork". The first is the little one you use to eat food; the second is the big one you use to shift hay.


----------



## Sheikh_14

Urdu:
Knife- Chhurii (kitchen utensil), chhuraa or chaaquu (weapon).
Fork- KaanTaa
Spoon- Chammach


----------

